# Darlington Champ show



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi folks

Anyone going to darlington here? And if you are, have you got your passes yet? I'm starting to worry because I've not got mine and it's a week on friday for us!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Yes going and not got them yet so dont worry they are in the thick of shows at the moment and always seem to be slower at this time of year.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, we're going and no, we haven't received passes yet.


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks guys! This is my first year of showing and I was worried because the passes had been coming in about a month before the shows until now.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Our passes came today!


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Mine came too! I'm so relieved!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

mine hasnt probably with the insurance policy for the car which I am desparately waiting for so I can flaming well tax it


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

Mine came today too!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Got mine as well Woo Hoo


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Notice for everyone going to Darlington - it was announced at Richmond Champ Show today that Darlington Show may have to be cancelled  - the ground is waterlogged and they are going to inspect it on Wednesday before making a final decision - so check Higham Press before you set of!


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know! I really hope it goes ahead! I was really looking forward to it!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Notice for everyone going to Darlington - it was announced at Richmond Champ Show today that Darlington Show may have to be cancelled  - the ground is waterlogged and they are going to inspect it on Wednesday before making a final decision - so check Higham Press before you set of!


Oh Crap I have already organised a nite oot at Lake District before travelling to show Hope it goes ahead. Thanks Spellweaver for info


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

From Higham Press



> Contrary to rumours currently in circulation the Championship Dog Show has not been cancelled. The ground is in good condition despite the heavy rains. Following a meeting with the Newby Hall Estate agents it is expected that the caravans will be allowed access as planned from Monday afternoon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

That's brilliant news!!!


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Good luck to everyone who's going this weekend!


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We weren't entered but from the reports I've seen on a whippet site I go on it is very wet and muddy with vehicles having to be towed of the car parks. Even the benching areas were wet apparently or thats what I've heard

If you're there tomorrow or Sunday make sure you take your wellies!!!!!!!!!!!!

And good luck to anyone going


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2008)

Freyja said:


> We weren't entered but from the reports I've seen on a whippet site I go on it is very wet and muddy with vehicles having to be towed of the car parks. Even the benching areas were wet apparently or thats what I've heard
> 
> If you're there tomorrow or Sunday make sure you take your wellies!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And good luck to anyone going


Lovely!  Just what you want with bergies and border collies! Ah well, we're getting used to this now - first of all South Wales, then Richmond last week ............ now Darlington!


----------



## kimpossible (Aug 12, 2008)

Muddy is an understatement! (although apparently it's not as bad as richmond) I was showing yesterday (Raven got VHC) and I mean folks shoes were coming off when they were walking between trade stands because they were stuck in the mud. Some judging is outside and some is inside but both places are a total mud bath! Our car park wasn't too bad when we left yesterday at 2pm but i don't know what it was like by the time all the cars left. Churned up pretty badly I imagine. By the time I was in the ring with Raven, my trousers had thick mud stuck to about halfway up my shin. 

My advice: Take Wellys!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

kimpossible said:


> Muddy is an understatement! (although apparently it's not as bad as richmond) I was showing yesterday (Raven got VHC) and I mean folks shoes were coming off when they were walking between trade stands because they were stuck in the mud. Some judging is outside and some is inside but both places are a total mud bath! Our car park wasn't too bad when we left yesterday at 2pm but i don't know what it was like by the time all the cars left. Churned up pretty badly I imagine. By the time I was in the ring with Raven, my trousers had thick mud stuck to about halfway up my shin.
> 
> My advice: Take Wellys!


and overtrousers lol

yes it is very very bad the rings are horrendous and the best in show ring had water coming up through the pallets boarding and carpet that they had laid

had a good day Mika had 2nd in his class and also 2nd in the puppy stakes, handled a friends puppy to the Reserve CC and also best puppy in breed and finally 3rd in the puppy group also handled another to Best Veteran in Breed


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

It was horrendous today - I've never seen mud as thick and as copious as this! We were sinking up to our ankles  I've got mud in places I didn't even know I'd got places! Lots of the rings had lakes (too big for puddles!) If you are going tomorrow good luck - we had to be towed out of the car park by the tractor. However, we still had a good day - Neo won MPD and Jayjay was second; Baggio got best of breed and Calli got best opposite sex. Now we've just got to get rid of al the mud caked on everything and everybody ............... please God don't let it rain this next week or Driffield will be a nightmare!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> It was horrendous today - I've never seen mud as thick and as copious as this! We were sinking up to our ankles  I've got mud in places I didn't even know I'd got places! Lots of the rings had lakes (too big for puddles!) If you are going tomorrow good luck - we had to be towed out of the car park by the tractor. However, we still had a good day - Neo won MPD and Jayjay was second; Baggio got best of breed and Calli got best opposite sex. Now we've just got to get rid of al the mud caked on everything and everybody ............... please God don't let it rain this next week or Driffield will be a nightmare!


thats a nightmare ground anyhow lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2008)

I know - it's boggy as a normal run of things! And being as it's not very far from Newby Hall, it must be dreadful now - just hope we get lots of sunny weather so that it can get as dry as poss.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

spellweaver said:


> I know - it's boggy as a normal run of things! And being as it's not very far from Newby Hall, it must be dreadful now - just hope we get lots of sunny weather so that it can get as dry as poss.


it has been a long summer this year because of all the wet weather getting fed up with it now  never mind at least you have got a second wear out of your wellies and you will be having a third next week


----------

